# 1983 Jamis Dakota



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Saw this bike and noticed the fillet brazed top tubes, Almost bought it but it had Ubrakes which is a real deal breaker for me. Don't see this brand up here, Its a long way from home.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I have one only a few years newer, same graphics font, same construction, great bike, and my first MTB to boot.

Sadly, not brazed, but bondoed and painted.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Pretty sure that is a 1987. They didn't have u-brakes in 1983, did they? My '86 Dakota has roller cams front and rear.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Pretty sure that is a 1987. They didn't have u-brakes in 1983, did they? My '86 Dakota has roller cams front and rear.


Mines an '87 LTD. Came with roller cams as well. Does yours have the cool little nylon Jamis brake covers?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Mines an '87 LTD. Came with roller cams as well. Does yours have the cool little nylon Jamis brake covers?


Nope. Mine was a craigslist rescue. Seller didn't know how to work on the brakes, which were complete, but in a Ziploc bag. Portage strap was also missing when I got it.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Bondo? that's enough to make Tom puke ha ha


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the exact one and its an 87 as well also rollercam front and rear


----------

